# Funktionsmethode



## Malika (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin grade dabei eine Übung fürs Programmieren zu machen. 
Jedoch finde ich mich bei einer Nummer überhaupt nicht zurecht.

Die Aufgabe a lautet. 

Schreiben Sie eine Funktionsmethode, um einen Parameter in das Programm einzugeben, sowie eine weitere Funktionsmehode um den Parameter auf der Konsole anzuzeigen. Rufen Sie die Funktionsmethoden zwei mal auf, um die beiden Parameter a und b in Option 1 einzulesen und in Option 2 Auszugeben.

b)
Schreiben Sie zwei Methoden die folgende Funktionen implementieren:
 g(x)= a * sin (x+b).

sowie
              a, für  (-Pi/2 <= x<= Pi/2)
f(x)=                                                                              , a>0
              0, für  (Pi/2 <= x < 3Pi/2

Implementieren Sie die beiden Funktionen jeweils in einer Methode unter der Option 3 und 4.

c)

Schreiben Sie eine Methode um die obigen mathematischen Funktionen in einer vorgegebenen Farbe zu zeichnen.

HINWEIS: Legen Sie hierzu einen geeigneten Definitionsbereich (z.B. -5 <=x<=5) fest. Verwenden Sie ein gewisses x-Raster (z.B DeltaX = 0.1), um eine Funktion mit Hilfe des Befehls StdDraw.line zwischen zwei Punkten als Linie zu zeichnen.

d)
schreiben Sie eine Methode um die Wertetabelle der Funktion g(x) für alle X Element {-5,4,....,5} auf der Konsole auszugeben.

Ich wäre für euere Hilfe sehr Dankbar!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Mai 2016)

Moin,

wie wäre es, wenn Du zunächst einmal quasi als Diskussionsgrundlage Deinen bisherigen Ansatz poste würdest?

Gruß Klaus


----------

